# The daily sit stay



## Brinkleythegolden

Very Impressive!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I don't think I would tire of that either. Fun to see it!


----------



## Vhuynh2

So cute!! That is how Molly is like too when I release her from her sit to run off leash. It's like launching a cannon ball. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lucky Penny

To cute! They look like they all had fun!!!! Towhee gets to go on the hike now!


----------



## nolefan

too cute!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Love it...and all the wagging tails.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yes, she does  and little Missy seems to be intent on not losing privileges - every time I looked around for the dogs she was either right there or on her way towards me full speed LOL 



Lucky Penny said:


> To cute! They look like they all had fun!!!! Towhee gets to go on the hike now!


----------



## AmberSunrise

You can also tell Casey boy is getting to be hard of hearing  he waits for the others to break out before he does ... luckily he knows and responds to signals


----------



## Lucky Penny

Towhee is a princess and she knows it!  Casey is lucky he has the other dogs to keep him in the loop. Not all dogs have that!


----------

